
Show HN: Lychee v3 – Self-hosted photo-management done right - electerious
http://www.lychee.electerious.com
======
zuron7
Remember seeing this a year back,hands-down it's the best photo management app
I've seen.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7101923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7101923)

------
electerious
Hey, everyone!

Lychee is a project I developed in my spare time. It's a self-hosted photo-
management-system and a great place to share, store and manage your photos and
inspiration. The third version comes with a redesigned interface and rewritten
front-end. A lot of requested features have been added since my last post on
HN. I hope you guys like, use and share it. I'm open for questions and
feedback of any kind.

Thanks! :)

~~~
tvvocold
Cool!

But no sign up and login feature?(support Multi-user)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Multiple users could install Lychee on one server with Sandstorm.io.
[https://demo.sandstorm.io/appdemo/z6rj6js4h8p8rjz2myp3dwmv3m...](https://demo.sandstorm.io/appdemo/z6rj6js4h8p8rjz2myp3dwmv3mcfv40qyfdn0d7714qxzvzvq3w0)

